# 2015 X1 E84 N20 engine, P1290 fault code



## richbuckles1 (1 mo ago)

Howdy folks, I'm helping a neighbor with troubleshooting their X1. Car has the trouble code P1290, "Cold Start Turbocharger/Supercharger Wastegate 'A' Stop Not Learned". I took the time to look up some videos on Youtube, and before I commit to advising the neighbor to buy a replacement part and swap it out... I'm curious to know if anyone else has come across this code and successfully solved the issue. If so, what did you do? How did you do it? Etc, etc... Any/all feedback is appreciated. 

Car is at 149k miles.

Recent maintenance performed w/n the last 30 days:
1. New Battery (successfully registered after install).
2. New Sparkplug (#1 misfire correction)
3. New Cylinder Head Coolant Temperature Sensor installed. Electric fan/pump coolant purge procedure was conducted. 

Car is now coding P1290. 

Thanks,

MRB


----------

